# Anyone Steam Cleaned a Conservatory?



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have tried EVERY product with my Karcher power washer but it looks like steam is the way to go.

Anyone have before and after pics?

Cheers.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

doubt it, but it should b fine on the glass. Mine has a glass cleaning attachment that is ideal. I would think you need to be careful on plastic roof panels or the UPVC frame..

Which are the bits you cant get clean?


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Saw a warning about not directing at the seals as you can easily knock them out of position or something - tried to find the thread but couldnt see it


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Out of interest, did you try Surfex HD on your Conservatory?

I did my uPVC window/door frames with it. 

Sprayed on neat, brushed into the plastic and rinsed off. They came up like new and i was nearly sick at the colour of the stuff that came off.

Then a good sealant over the top should help keep them clean. Don't let the Surfex dry on and it should do.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

There are lots of really good and a lot cheaper products around 

I use a window cleaning soap from screwfix and coupled with a long brush it easily removes the green stuff from the roof and upvc, i wouldnt risk a jet washer or steam cleaner myself


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I didn't realise there was such products. There is a bit of limescale on the white PVC joists and a grimy layer on the roof panels.

I have the long hoselock brush attachment and always enjoy a wee trip to Screwfix!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the stuff i use

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/52406/Cleaning/Window-Cleaning/Window-Cleaning-Liquid-1Ltr


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I take it the above takes off the crap I mentioned in my previous post?

The actual windows are OK, it's mainly the roof panels and PVC that needs cleaned.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

works ok on mine but i try and keep on top of it so to speak and clean it 3 or 4 times a year


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

G101 works a treat too thats what i gave my old man to do their guttering!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'm going to suggest *soda crystals* again here - 50p/kg - and just mix up a water solution, spray on any grime or algae, leave a few mins or agitate as needed and rinse. They are spectacular at this type of cleaning. Do your patio a treat as well and anything with green algae type stains just comes up perfect :thumb:


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I'm going to suggest *soda crystals* again here - 50p/kg - and just mix up a water solution, spray on any grime or algae, leave a few mins or agitate as needed and rinse. They are spectacular at this type of cleaning. Do your patio a treat as well and anything with green algae type stains just comes up perfect :thumb:


Where do you get this from?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

any supermarket should have them in the washing powder aisle - you can wash clothes and stuff in them.

I soak my really manky steamer cloths etc in them overnight before a proper wash and they come up a treat :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Another vote for Soda Crystals here :thumb:

http://www.dripak.co.uk/

They are one of those traditional - i.e. old-fashioned - cleaning products that have all but disappeared due to the flashy packaging and slick advertising of more modern products but they work just as well - if not better - than many/most modern products.

Oh, and if your washing machine starts to smell (due to not leaving the door open for the interior to dry out after use) then throw half a bag of Soda Crystals in it and run a 90C wash cycle - you'll be amazed at the colour the water turns :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

parish said:


> Another vote for Soda Crystals here :thumb:
> 
> http://www.dripak.co.uk/
> 
> ...


now a regular occurrence in the Pikle household - excellent for cleaning out the pipes :thumb:


----------



## Darranvps (Feb 16, 2009)

Try asking http://www.ottdirect.com/
They sell domestic waterfed poles for home use, which includes a filter for purifying water. The results are fantastic and you wll find it very easy to use.
Ask them for a catologue its free.


----------

